# 1983 "It's a Sony" Old School Rare Vintage Sony XM-100 Car Amp Amplifier WOW!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

*1983 "It's a Sony" Old School Rare Vintage Sony XM-100 Car Amp Amplifier WOW!*

My amp for sale :surprised:

1983 "It's A Sony" Old School RARE Vintage Sony XM 100 Car Amp Amplifier WOW | eBay


----------

